# Diamond issue again



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't get it...I really don't. 

If you are feeding a brand where you KNOW there is a recall and your dogs get sick, why continue it and risk it? Maybe I'm jumping to conclusions and maybe she did stop, but it was too late. Still. 

I hate it for the dog and his owner, I really do. 

I also hate that they weren't more open minded on the Dane forum.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Someone posted this link not long ago about the lamb and rice.

Diamond Dog Food Recall


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

GoldenCamper said:


> Someone posted this link not long ago about the lamb and rice.
> 
> Diamond Dog Food Recall


Yes, but that was only for some of the Lamb & Rice. 

These dogs were eating BEEF and rice, which has not been recalled....yet.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

oakleysmommy said:


> a woman on the Great dane forum has 3 dogs very ill from the Diamond Beef and Rice, her 11 year old passed away last weds due to the food.


I would bag a sample and send it off to a independent lab for analysis. Back it up with facts, you have a case.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

GoldenCamper said:


> I would bag a sample and send it off to a independent lab for analysis. Back it up with facts, you have a case.


Yes she is sending out a sample of the food, her vet believes its from the food as well, the beef and rice. the dogs became ill, lethargic and anorexic.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Wagners Mom said:


> I don't get it...I really don't.
> 
> If you are feeding a brand where you KNOW there is a recall and your dogs get sick, why continue it and risk it? Maybe I'm jumping to conclusions and maybe she did stop, but it was too late. Still.
> 
> ...


i dont even want to go back on there i can imagine her next response.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

oakleysmommy said:


> i dont even want to go back on there i can imagine her next response.


Stay away from the light!!!  Just watch, silently from afar, if you must.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Wagners Mom said:


> Stay away from the light!!!  Just watch, silently from afar, if you must.


going too!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

a friend of mine emailed me she was on her vets FB page he quoted on 4/20 Caution: all TOTW has been suspended due to salmonella. she then went on TOTW website their last update was on 4/17 stating TOTW is still in production. 3 days has something changed???? I think people who feed this needs to look deeper and find out what is going on, this doesnt sound to good


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul has been recalled as well. 

Recall Alert: Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul | Life With Dogs

I am feeding Ruby a bad batch. This company has lost any credibility with me sigh. Taking this out of her rotation


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

It seems like FROMM is the only company that has not had recalls. There maybe others but I do not know of them myself.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I dont think Champion Pet Foods has other then in Australia which is irrelevant to me as it wasnt even Champions Fault


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Anybody has stopped feeding TOTW after the recent DIamond suspensions? I just bought another 2 big bags today and am thinking if I should return them. But so far I've not heard of any dogs coming down with any problems after consuming TOTW so maybe it's alright?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Pass on warnings, or do not pass on warnings. This is a hard call to make. You do not want to nedlessly scare people or pass on bad info, BUT at the same time you do not want to keep quiet and possible dogs lose their lives.

I am quite sure almost everyone here knows I lost my golden boy, Hunter, to ProHeart6 back on Oct. 16, 2003. When most of us started positng, many doubted our us, some called us nuts, Fort Dodge said it was rumors going around. But when you talk to so many people who lost a dog/dogs, or had them very sick after getting ProHeart6, that is not rumors. It was no rumor my Hunter was dead, Sue's Bandit was dead (same as day as my hunter, but clear acorss the country), Jean's Tasha and Niki were dead and Casey on meds the reast of his life, Stacy's Precius dead and Jamie Lyn sick for months, Kim's Cheif dead, etc, etc.

But the thing is, we did keep on wrning and I have had e-mails telling me tht Hunter's story may have saved their dog's life. One in particularly, the owner of a Dane who had lots of allergies. ProHeart6 was pulled 10 months after Hunter's death, and kept off 4 yers and when it came back there is a warning tonot give it to dogs with allergies. Dyan is sure Hunter's death saved Ollie's life. No way of eer knowing.

The thing is, how many would have died if all of us who posted had not done so. I always think of this when I post a warning I get. I am sure some are not correct, but I never know which ones re and which ones are not. I leave that up the pople who read the warning.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> It seems like FROMM is the only company that has not had recalls. There maybe others but I do not know of them myself.


Fromm's, Tuffy's, Precise are the ones i know of


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

3 goldens said:


> Pass on warnings, or do not pass on warnings. This is a hard call to make. You do not want to nedlessly scare people or pass on bad info, BUT at the same time you do not want to keep quiet and possible dogs lose their lives.
> 
> I am quite sure almost everyone here knows I lost my golden boy, Hunter, to ProHeart6 back on Oct. 16, 2003. When most of us started positng, many doubted our us, some called us nuts, Fort Dodge said it was rumors going around. But when you talk to so many people who lost a dog/dogs, or had them very sick after getting ProHeart6, that is not rumors. It was no rumor my Hunter was dead, Sue's Bandit was dead (same as day as my hunter, but clear acorss the country), Jean's Tasha and Niki were dead and Casey on meds the reast of his life, Stacy's Precius dead and Jamie Lyn sick for months, Kim's Cheif dead, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


I would rather post warnings then keep quiet. i did this on the Great Dane Forum they were quite irritated i posted a warning. i would like to post the new Chicken Soup recall but i am not going too i no longer visit that site due to some rude members. i just hope someone on there knows about it and that it is in fact a recall

Luccager: i would rather be safe than sorry. i suppose you can call the company, but it seems now Chicken Soup is involved slowly new recalls are coming up


----------



## pmcadams (Apr 3, 2012)

Luccagr said:


> Anybody has stopped feeding TOTW after the recent DIamond suspensions? I just bought another 2 big bags today and am thinking if I should return them. But so far I've not heard of any dogs coming down with any problems after consuming TOTW so maybe it's alright?


There's nothing wrong with TOTW that I know of. Diamond had a quality issue with some of their own lamb/rice dry food. According to everything I have read, this had no effect on TOTW, they didn't recall anything, the sky isn't falling. My girl is on TOTW bison and I see no need to change. It remains a top rated food.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

pmcadams said:


> There's nothing wrong with TOTW that I know of. Diamond had a quality issue with some of their own lamb/rice dry food. According to everything I have read, this had no effect on TOTW, they didn't recall anything, the sky isn't falling. My girl is on TOTW bison and I see no need to change. It remains a top rated food.


You are correct in that there is recall on TOTW. However, Diamond now has issues with the Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice--and now some of the chicken soup has been recalled due to salmonella as well, and they do not contain lamb. So this is not limited to one protein source. Cross contamination (at minimal) should be something to be very mindful of out of Diamonds SC plant. Hopefully TOTW (and other Diamond brands) will be sparred from any recalls during this clean up, but in the meantime, IMO, extreme caution should be used.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Wagners Mom is right. It appears that they might be some cross contamination of sort in the SC plant. Hopefully it doesn't get to TOTW. And I also hope that the lady is honest about where the TOTW is manufactured. Apparently the ones distributed to Texas and some other states are manufactured in the Missouri plant. So far my boy has been alright just that he isn't keen to eat his food much.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Important to remember too that the FDA doesn't have the authority to issue recalls.... only recommend. So all the recalls mentioned are voluntary by manufacturer. Leaves alot of room for error ( or unwillingness to be forthcoming ) imo.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Is this recall only on the dry Chicken Soup? How about the canned??


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> It seems like FROMM is the only company that has not had recalls. There maybe others but I do not know of them myself.


Since 2010 there have been 65+ pet food recalls. NUTRO has not had one. The main reason is, we make all of our own foods in our own U.S. facilities and have over 600 quality checks each day in each facility. Plus we are a family owned company that really does put pet's first. I bet the companies without recalls make their own products too. Diamond co-packs for so many companies, I worry we are not done seeing the recalls. I am so sad for these consumers and their pets. I have been there and the worry is agonizing.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

There is no Taste of the Wild recall. Anyway, Diamond had done the recall voluntarily instead of hiding it and has given the brand and lot numbers etc. of each bag that might have been affected as far as I know. A vet told me that salmonella would not be an issue for the pet only for the person handling the dog food. That is all I know so far.
I am still feeding TOTW.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

desi.n.nutro said:


> Since 2010 there have been 65+ pet food recalls. NUTRO has not had one. The main reason is, we make all of our own foods in our own U.S. facilities and have over 600 quality checks each day in each facility. Plus we are a family owned company that really does put pet's first. I bet the companies without recalls make their own products too. Diamond co-packs for so many companies, I worry we are not done seeing the recalls. I am so sad for these consumers and their pets. I have been there and the worry is agonizing.


Since 2010.....interesting. How about telling us what happened in 2008 & 2009?


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Lincoln_16 said:


> I dont think Champion Pet Foods has other then in Australia which is irrelevant to me as it wasnt even Champions Fault


That is incorrect. Champion has had two other recalls, one for sharp fish bones in the food and one for bovine spongiform. mad cow. In 2003 Champion was making food for Pet Pantry in the US and it contained some bad beef.

Also, Acana has been stopped at the border at least once for salmonella contamination.


Ohio Pet Foods, Fromm, Midwestern Pet Foods, Texas Farm Products are the only ones that come to mind that have never had a recall of any kind. The 3 foods I recommend are made at Ohio Pet & Fromm.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> There is no Taste of the Wild recall. Anyway, Diamond had done the recall voluntarily instead of hiding it and has given the brand and lot numbers etc. of each bag that might have been affected as far as I know. A vet told me that salmonella would not be an issue for the pet only for the person handling the dog food. That is all I know so far.
> I am still feeding TOTW.


 
As stated above all recalls are technically voluntary. Whats happens is the FDA threatens to refer the case to law enforcement because it can't technicall recall anything. So the companies do a PR trick and claim it was "voluntary". Yeah sure. It is also their defense in civil cases too.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

There are very few people in the FDA looking out for animals. My vet told me he looked into it and less than 30 people are assigned for animals compared to hundreds for people. 

The FDA can only recommend recalls but can't make companies do it themselves for animals.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

WasChampionFan said:


> That is incorrect. Champion has had two other recalls, one for sharp fish bones in the food and one for bovine spongiform. mad cow. In 2003 Champion was making food for Pet Pantry in the US and it contained some bad beef.
> 
> Also, Acana has been stopped at the border at least once for salmonella contamination.
> 
> ...


I read the term "sharp" fish bones loosely. For one, I have fed raw and all those bones are sharp. The second they hit the dogs stomach acid they would be...POOF...gone, especially fish bones. 

The other one was from 2003 and thats irrelevant to me. 

As for the salmonella, the FDA tested a batch of Acana. It tested for salmonella and the FDA put out an import alert. Further bags were tested for 2 months coming back negative and the import alert was lifted


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Lincoln_16 said:


> I read the term "sharp" fish bones loosely. For one, I have fed raw and all those bones are sharp. The second they hit the dogs stomach acid they would be...POOF...gone, especially fish bones.
> 
> The other one was from 2003 and thats irrelevant to me.
> 
> As for the salmonella, the FDA tested a batch of Acana. It tested for salmonella and the FDA put out an import alert. Further bags were tested for 2 months coming back negative and the import alert was lifted


rationalize what you want, also I believe Champion was informed about the problem in Australia 2 months before the recall was issued.


----------



## potentiallygolden (Dec 21, 2011)

Is there a website where people can report and lookup dog food recalls?

--Disregard the question. Found the FDA site.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, actually, I am trying to approach this with common sense. We have a lot of raw diet feeders here in the forum. I would think they would be at risk of salmonella and/or ecoli contamination with the raw meat daily, wouldn't they? Isn't it true that any raw or not properly cooked meat has the potential for salmonella and/or ecoli contamination? Shoot, we handle raw meat every time we cook meat. That is why I am not terribly worried about the "possible" salmonella contamination. I have e-mailed Diamond pet foods to see what they say.
I think several years ago, when the s... hit the fan with the Melamine or what it was called from the Chinese, a lot of different dog food brands and makers were under the gun, Diamond, Iams, wasn't Nutro also? Or did I get that wrong? If so, I apologize. Anyway, I digress.
Right now, I am not worried about TOTW. That is just my personal opinion and I am not arguing about it. It is a free country, everybody has their own opinion and some have their "conspiracy theorie" lol. :wavey:

Update, I just received another e-mail answer from Diamond pet food. I had inquired about the TOTW. I was told again, that there is no issue with TOTW.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

WasChampionFan said:


> rationalize what you want, also I believe Champion was informed about the problem in Australia 2 months before the recall was issued.


It wasnt Champion Pet Foods fault. Australia irradiated their kibble before putting it on store shelves. How is that Champions fault


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My HOney is on TOTW. Now, I have had it for 3 months. Had just bought it when she came down with tht kidney issue and had to go on the Science diet KD. She was clear a couple of weeks ago and since then I hve going 1/2 KD and one half TOTW for her--that cuts down on the protien she is getting. I will hae her urine tested in another month and if she is still good, will go on feeding her like this.


----------

